# Please Recommend Embroider for SnapBack Hats



## imani17 (Feb 12, 2009)

Need someone to recommend a hat embroider for some snapbacks.
They need to able to do high density, 3d etc... Looking for great quality.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Any good embroiderer can do snapback caps. That really has nothing to do with the style/quality of embroidery. The digitizing of the design will be as important as who does the embroidery.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

